# lovebird claws.



## timadeus (Jun 24, 2011)

Please can anyone advise me.My peach faced lovebird (age not known) has a problem with some of its claws. They do not follow the line of the toes but stick up when it is on a perch.Its perches are different sizes and texture.Any advice much appreciated,thank you.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Probably need trimming...if you're not sure what you're doing take it to a vet.


----------



## Luckster100 (Aug 30, 2011)

some birds don't like clippers and will need to be filed it is a long process but it is worth your bird's comfort


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2011)

if their long, your AV will trim them down for you


----------

